# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Problem mit dem System?

## WinfriedW

Irgendwie habt ihr die Tage ein paar Probleme mit eurem System.

Vielleicht wärs besser, das Forum vom Netz zu nehmen, bis die Probleme beseitigt sind, denn es ist für die Benutzer relativ frustrierend, Beiträge zu schreiben, die sie dann nicht absetzen können und danach der Text weg ist.

WW

----------


## Holger

> Vielleicht wärs besser, das Forum vom Netz zu nehmen, bis die Probleme beseitigt sind


Hallo Winfried,

leider hat die Probleme unser Provider (durch einen Spamangriff auf den Webserver). Prinzipiell ist Deine Idee gut und richtig. Mittlerweile sollte sich die Sache aber wieder eingeschliffen haben. Ich hoffe, dass ich bei einem erneuten Ausfall rechtzeitig einen Hinweis schalten kann.

Beste Grüße
Holger Jünemann

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Herr Jünemann,
scheinbar sind die Störungen nocht nicht alle behoben, denn ich muss, wenn ich einen neuen Beitrag lesen will, immer auf "aktualisieren" klicken.
Horst a

----------

